
MirageOS v2.5 with full TLS support - amirmc
https://mirage.io/blog/announcing-mirage-25-release
======
avsm
The live site is now running the full type-safe TLS stack all the way down to
the TCP/IP stack and Xen device drivers. If it feels a little sluggish from
your browser, this is because TLS session resumption hasn't been merged in yet
(but is available to test at [https://github.com/mirleft/ocaml-
tls/pull/283](https://github.com/mirleft/ocaml-tls/pull/283))

------
ForHackernews
Oh, I was expecting a different MirageOS
[http://www.detachedsolutions.com/mirageos/](http://www.detachedsolutions.com/mirageos/)
and thinking how amazing it would be to have TLS support there.

~~~
broabprobe
same. Wave of nostalgia for my ti-83 coding days.

------
girvo
MirageOS, HHVM and learning how to build compilers have been my main impetus
to learn Ocaml, and I'm glad I did. It's a lovely language, and now that
mirage supports TLS directly it'll be an easier sell for certain tasks where I
work, I'm quite excited!

------
mark_l_watson
I have seen bare metal options before, for example for Common Lisp, but this
really looks good. BTW, does anyone have a list of bare metal systems like
MirageOS for other programming languages?

~~~
justincormack
There is a list here
[http://wiki.xenproject.org/wiki/Unikernels](http://wiki.xenproject.org/wiki/Unikernels)

Which language(s) are you interested in?

~~~
mark_l_watson
Thanks!

------
0x0
They link to [https://mirage.io/security](https://mirage.io/security) but that
gives a 404?

~~~
hannesm
it's in progress of getting deployed ([https://travis-ci.org/mirage/mirage-
www/builds/68516629](https://travis-ci.org/mirage/mirage-www/builds/68516629))
-- raw source of the security page at [https://github.com/mirage/mirage-
www/blob/master/tmpl/securi...](https://github.com/mirage/mirage-
www/blob/master/tmpl/security.md)

